
Ask HN: Do companies donate to open source projects? - DivisibleByZero
Lots of companies contribute patches or release open source code of their own, but is anyone giving them money?  Do any companies have policies of donating to open source projects used in production code?
======
debacle
I know mine has. We weren't a big shop, but we donated to the OSS software
companies that created the software we used. Each month, we took ~200 dollars
and gave it to one of a long list of OSS companies, some of which include:

WordPress Foundation Bamboo Invoice Apache Foundation ~half a dozen really
clutch guys who developed obscure but awesome plugins LibreOffice Flowplayer

Just to name a few.

------
corysama
A lot of the progress in LuaJIT has been sponsored.
<http://luajit.org/sponsors.html>

------
noonespecial
Mine certainly has. We try to do at least a little something to the projects
our business uses most. Tor, openvpn, openwrt etc in our case.

